# Lost rope in the Clear Creek above Screaming 1/4mile



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

Well, the rescue did not turned so well this morning and had to loose a rope from the O ring.
It happened about 1/4 mile above the Screaming 1/4mile. We walked few times the section all the way to the dam but could not see it anywhere.
The bag has blue and yellow colors. And on the other end is a black carrabina with an O ring.
This is not about lost and found but about potential hazard in the creek.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks for fessing up. The o
Ring sounds like a tether off a pfd. Like you'd use on a short leash. Maybe you could
Explain what transpired and others could
Learn from your woes. Ropes in the river are obviously no bueno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post! It's so important to get the info out to everyone!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes. I will try to not be as big of a d bag as I was on the last one of these, but please share the situation so everyone can learn from it. Your crew should learn from it, but if the forum can learn from it....even better.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Captain said:


> Isn't that exactly what he is doing, Lmyers?



No he only stated that a rope was lost and may well be a hazard. 

We are looking for a recap of what mistakes may have caused said rope to end up In the river. 

Then others can be aware of what happened and be less likely to repeat said errors. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

